# Pretty scary



## shamanlk13 (Jun 28, 2008)

Just went outside to shoot my daily dozen arrows or so. On the 4th shot at 30 yards one of my limbs blew. Not necessarily a blow up but pretty loud. O was shooting my Bowtech BTX 31. I bought the bow 2nd hand but it had never been shot and still had the tags on it. New limbs and installation are costing me $280. Really sucks cause it is such a sweet shooting bow.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Seems like a fairly common occurrence (See a few posts down).
I am surprised that they don't stand behind their product even if it was purchased second hand. 
You could tell them f they don't stand behind their product you will just put in a little extra and go to a REPUTABLE company...
<----<<<


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

As soon as I read "my limb blew" I knew it was a bowtech. I blew a limb on my bowtech destroyer two years ago in late august by doing the same thing as you...practicing. Bowtech was terrible with their customer service! They never returned any of my emails or calls, not one! I bought my detroyer new and their warranty was still terrible. It cost me over $300 to get a new bow and they got it to me one week before the bow opener. I used it for the 2015 season then sold it and will never buy another bowtech EVER! 

I understand products sometimes fail, but it's how the company responds that will determine if I am willing to stick with them or not. They didn't even make an attempt to keep me as a customer.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Two brands to stay away from Bowtec and Barnett. Both are pure junk. I don't care how good something shoots, it isn't worth a plug nickel if you have to worry when it's going to brake. Notice I said when and not if.


----------



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

My buddy had a limb split on his bowtech defiance a couple weeks ago.ill ask him if they covered it or not.
I bought a martin sabre in 2007,while shooting at potowatomi in kzoo 3yrs later the riser broke in half at half draw.sounded like a shotgun blast.
there customer service was great didn't cost me a penny.
I think it probably cracked the year before when it took a fall from about 6 ft.


----------



## shamanlk13 (Jun 28, 2008)

I really like the bow but might try to trade it for something that I don't have to worry about breaking on me.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

FWI. I dropped a Hoyt from a tree stand and broke a limb. Took it back to the dealer and Hoyt replaced the limb at no cost.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

old graybeard said:


> FWI. I dropped a Hoyt from a tree stand and broke a limb. Took it back to the dealer and Hoyt replaced the limb at no cost.


Yep! Back in the day I had a limb crack on a Darton SL-50 that I bought used. Darton replaced both limbs for free.
<----<<<


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

Over the years, I have broken 2 long bows, 1 recurve, and 3 compounds. A few years ago I had a nock break and blew up my PSE, amazingly enough, didn't hurt the limbs. Everytime I breaqk one, it scares the **** out of me. Bows aren't supposed to go "bang"!


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Joe Archer said:


> Seems like a fairly common occurrence (See a few posts down).
> I am surprised that they don't stand behind their product even if it was purchased second hand.
> You could tell them f they don't stand behind their product you will just put in a little extra and go to a REPUTABLE company...
> <----<<<


Last I looked (been awhile) Bowtechs flagship bows were over a grand. Yikes!!! How much extra do the REPUTABLE bows cost?


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

Rasputin said:


> Over the years, I have broken 2 long bows, 1 recurve, and 3 compounds. A few years ago I had a nock break and blew up my PSE, amazingly enough, didn't hurt the limbs. Everytime I breaqk one, it scares the **** out of me. Bows aren't supposed to go "bang"!


What the heck you doing to all those bows? Lol


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Rasputin said:


> Over the years, I have broken 2 long bows, 1 recurve, and 3 compounds. A few years ago I had a nock break and blew up my PSE, amazingly enough, didn't hurt the limbs. Everytime I breaqk one, it scares the **** out of me. Bows aren't supposed to go "bang"!


You're not supposed to use them for clubs!


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

I had no idea about these limb problems until I read this thread. Mines older, 2011 Admiral FLX, do you recon they were crap back then 2? I love the bow & It shoots like butter, but maaaaan ALL Y'ALL are making me kinda nervous now!


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

hawgeye said:


> What the heck you doing to all those bows? Lol


Hah, I know that sounds like a lot, but I've been shooting since the early '70's and I used to shoot 100 arrows a day. Now I shoot maybe a dozen a day, so I'm not nearly as hard on equipment as I used to be LOL. The first compound I blew up was a Bear Whitetail. Remember those? The limbs were thin fiberglass, destined for failure. 

I don't want to talk about the long-bows I blew up. That was a shame.


----------



## shamanlk13 (Jun 28, 2008)

Just dropped the bow off today. Now that I'm buying the new limbs from Bowtech they will be under warranty. Think I'm gonna roll the dice and use it this season.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Hope they get you going again before season opener. Good luck. Let us know.


----------



## wibowhunter (Jun 10, 2011)

I cracked a limb on my 2007 Bowtech back in 2012... brought it in and had new limbs within a week that didn't cost me a dime. I wonder why some people have to pay, and others don't?


----------



## Timberdoodle2 (Jan 6, 2015)

maybe its the service center that makes the call, wibowhunter, would be a good question to ask to the OP service center


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe (Apr 18, 2012)

Bowtech=Junk
I wouldn't shoot one even if it was free... 

Sent from my Z718TL using Tapatalk


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

wibowhunter said:


> I cracked a limb on my 2007 Bowtech back in 2012... brought it in and had new limbs within a week that didn't cost me a dime. I wonder why some people have to pay, and others don't?


When I blew a limb on my destroyer they stopped making that model so new limbs weren't an option. My options were either get their entry level bow for free or get a discount on any bow they made. I spent over $1000 for the destroyer which was their flagship bow at the time. I wasn't interested at all in their entry level option. I spent over $300 to get their newest flagship bow RPM 360. Used it for a season then sold it. The new owner had it for less than 24 hours before he dry-fired it and blew the limbs up.


----------

